# New labs, still sick, any advice??



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

EEG results came back normal, so theres no Hashimoto's Encephalapathy. Endo suggests to continue on 75 mcg of Synthroid, but my antibodies continue to be EXTREMELY high. I continue to feel head pressure, dizziness, memory loss, loss of coordination. :confused0064: I also feel this pain near my throat and my esophagus.

My thyroid is on a roller coaster, one day hyper and the next, hypo. hugs4

Any advice would be very helpful.

Does anyone know how to address the high antibodies??? :confused0024: I think that bringing those down would start making me feel better.

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The biggest thing is keeping you TSH suppressed and right now yours is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY to high. How long had you been on 75 when those labs were run?


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

I had been on 75 for 2 weeks and was switched from Tirosint.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How long had you been on the Tirosint?

In short, I think your labs are going to have to look a lot better before you start to feel better. It does look like you might need a little t3 added to the mix too...


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

I was 4 months on Tirosint but what about my antibodies? Will those come down with medication adjustment? thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There is no magic formula for reducing antibodies. What works for person X might not work fro person Y. However, the first line of defense is keeping your TSH suppressed. TSH is a *stimulating* hormone. The idea is the more stimulation, the higher the antibodies. You should be trying to get that TSH down to around 1.0 and seeing if that provides any relief.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You did have an ultra-sound ; right?


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> There is no magic formula for reducing antibodies. What works for person X might not work fro person Y. However, the first line of defense is keeping your TSH suppressed. TSH is a *stimulating* hormone. The idea is the more stimulation, the higher the antibodies. You should be trying to get that TSH down to around 1.0 and seeing if that provides any relief.


Thanks for the tips! For the past 7 months my TSH levels have changed from 2.0 to 5.47 and my antibodies still remained high even when my TSH was a 2.0. I was on 88 mcg before all this happened, should I ask my doctor if it's a good idea to go back to 88 mcg?


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Andros said:


> You did have an ultra-sound ; right?


yes


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would go back to 88 (I mean, unless you felt poorly)....and if your free t3 doesn't come closer to mid-point on 88, I'd ask about adding cytomel.


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Okay sounds like a good plan, thanks a lot

I'll keep this updated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

And what was noted as a result of that ultra-sound.


----------



## Perry_D (Sep 18, 2014)

Remains the same as 6 months ago: a small nodule and a pint of calcium.


----------

